# I'd love to be able to knit and furnish my home this way



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

http://melanieporter.com/bespoke/


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, what vision and talent.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I like them too but I wonder how the chairs would wear?


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Fab designs x great British talent xxx


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm thinking such chairs would work in homes (or rooms) inhabited by adults only. 

So many home furnishings are not designed to withstand the wear and tear of children


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting, but I would also be concerned with how they would hold up with use.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

edmondp said:


> I like them too but I wonder how the chairs would wear?


I know, I've got 2 dogs I imagine they would look good for about 2 weeks. The coffee table one is interesting. That can be taken off and washed.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

yarn bomb :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

definitely different!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

edmondp said:


> I like them too but I wonder how the chairs would wear?


At $3,940 for the "Albert" chair, for example, I'll never find out.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd be afraid someone would snag the yarn with a zipper or something. &#128562; But it looks great to look at.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow--I have been looking for the perfect chair--but as you say, of only.....!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

edmondp said:


> I like them too but I wonder how the chairs would wear?


My thought exactly, edmondp. They look beautiful, but I'd be afraid the fabric would stretch out of shape after a bit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! Good grief, I don't think my husband would be too happy...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely.
But when did "bespoke" become the word of the day?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Did anybody mention you can't have pets either if you have knitted furniture?


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

This would be great for people who never sit on their furniture. The designs are beautiful but think about how long a handmade sweater would look good if you spent hours every day sitting on it!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the British term "bespoke" From now on I am calling everything I make bespoke.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

veets said:


> This would be great for people who never sit on their furniture. The designs are beautiful but think about how long a handmade sweater would look good if you spent hours every day sitting on it!


 :thumbup: :lol: I am with you on this one ! :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Some lovely things but I am not willing to get rid of my grandchildren and dogs. I suspect that the items would mot wear well.


----------



## psknits (Jan 14, 2014)

You can do it! It's only knitting, not rocket science.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't think that would wear well with my cat.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of the ones in the pictures are accent pieces. If you can knit or crochet, you can if you want to. Some of today's yarns, are indestructible but wool carpet, for example, last for a very long time with care, and that's with people walking on it!

If you do your own home like that, would you be yarn bombing it :?:


----------

